# New to this site and excited...



## haunterx (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey everyone, First let me introduce myself. My name is Vinny and I reside in Killen, Alabama. I have been in the haunt industry for about 20 years. I currently own a haunted attraction named Arx Mortis in Killen, Alabama. This is a new attraction slated to open in Sept. of this year. I bought out my parnter from my previous haunt, Graystone Manor, a couple of months ago and are now constructing the new one on the same site. We are all excited about the new attraction. If any of you are close to Alabama, feel free to contact me and stop on by. It's always enjoyable to chat with other haunters.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

A haunter from Killen. How ironic. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum we wish you the best on your haunt


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome HaunterX. Best of luck with your new haunt!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi & welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Vinny!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Good to see a familar face....er...screen name! welcome aboard.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 15, 2010)

And you thought you could hide from me here muwahahaha!!! Good job finding this site, I like what I see so far.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Haunter!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Nothing like another pro to steal ideas from.... I mean borrow inspiration from! LOL


----------



## haunterx (Mar 15, 2010)

*Wow*

I was shocked when I logged on this afternoon and read all these replies. On other sites that I've visited in the past, you are lucky to get one welcome a day. I can tell already that this is a great site full of good people. Thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and lots of luck with your new haunt!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. So do you have any pictures you can post. And you are right, there are lots of nice and very talented people here that love to help an share ideas.


----------



## haunterx (Mar 15, 2010)

*pics coming*

We plan to post pics of the new haunt real soon. You can go to GraystoneManor.net to see past pics of our old haunt. Our new website should be up in a couple weeks, ArxMortis.com. Is anyone out there going to Transworld next week?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Arx Mortis (Mar 16, 2010)

*Arx Mortis photos - as you requested*

Just thought I'd share some pics of the outside of our haunt. We are completely changing the interior (you'll recall it was formerly Graystone Manor), and also will make some changes to the exterior.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forums! I've talked to Shane a few times on the HauntWorld forums... You guys put together a great haunt! I wish you guys both the best and can't wait to see what you do for this year.

Good luck!
:jol:.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome Vinny!








Great to have you on board! I'm fairly new myself and I was also amazed at how great the peoples on here are!

Best of luck with your new attraction! The pictures look awesome. Wish I was closer I'd definitely stop by.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Your place looks great. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome and good luck with the haunt.


----------

